# This is one of the 'benifits' of stopping slaughter in the US.



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

We belong to an organization call United Horsemen. They use their membership fees and some pretty impressive donations (Teddy Robinson recently put on a Cowhorse Clinic to benefit them) so that they can hire a lobbyist to counter the great damage done by the HSUS lobbyists.

I got this letter from them this morning. It only exemplifies that kind of damage through slow death and starvation caused my no reasonable places for unwanted horses to go. I thought it deserved to be read by all, but especially those who actively support a continued domestic slaughter ban.


> Support For Yakama Nation's Efforts
> 
> The problem of feral horse management isn't a new one, nor is it isolated, but nowhere is it more pronounced than on the Yakama Nation in Washington. Established in 1855, the reservation has always been home to historically revered horses. However, the uncontrollable, ever-growing population has resulted in nothing less than an ethical and ecological crisis.
> 
> ...


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Having driven through the reservation a few times, I can attest to the condition of the horses--and to the erosion of the grasslands up there. In Oregon, the Warm Springs tribe is facing a similar battle, trying to control populations without a lot of funding.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Great post Cherie. People are so blind.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

As an autonomous nation, I'm a bit surprised they aren't processing the horses for meat themselves. 

Terrible for the horses, the land, and the other animals that depend on the forage and water there.


----------

